# New Pegasus tomahawk 1/48



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

They have a grainy photo up on their site. Hope it's available soon.
http://pegasushobbies.net/catalog/p1297/P-40B-Tiger-Shark-rmxs5209/product_info.html


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Oops! That's a Revell/Monogram P-40B, not the new kit.

Hope to see pics of the new kit soon though...


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

This is my old thread but I've been waiting to see this kit.
The Pegasus web site says due out in 2012.
Anyone out here know the story on the delay?


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

http://www.airfix.com/uk-en/news/workbench/p40b_and_b5n1_meteor/

Airfix beat them to the punch.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

That new Airfix kit looks pretty nice so far!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Pegasloth cancelled any further 1/48 snap together planes some years back


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

They beat Airfix to the punch but cannot believe they cannot get the shapes and cockpit floor correct in this day and age...
#crap #stillwaitingforAirfix


http://www.hyperscale.com/2016/reviews/kits/broncofb4006reviewbg_1.htm


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

KUROK said:


> They beat Airfix to the punch but cannot believe they cannot get the shapes and cockpit floor correct in this day and age...
> #crap #stillwaitingforAirfix
> 
> 
> Bronco Kit No. FB4006 - Curtiss P-40C (Hawk 81-A2) Fighter AVG "Flying Tigers" Review by Brett Green


The Airfix kit supposedly has some fairly major issues based on their more accurate 1/72 kit and test shots (not the CAD drawings) of the 1/48 kit. It hasn't been determined if the mistakes were fixed or not, but it seems, perhaps they are not. The errors are disappointing since they don't appear on the Airfix 1/72 that that came out a few years back.

Trumpeter is hyping an all new tool P-40B BUT it is just their old kit with new decals, despite any wording on the Trumpeter facebook page.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

You have GOT to be kidding me...

The Airfix 3D renderings looked spot on.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

See the discussions on Hyperscale regarding the Airfix kits and the attempts by people to contact them to see if they can't get the kit fixed.

Some of the CAD drawings were CORRECT but the test shots of the kit (actual plastic from the semi finished mold) are WRONG and don't match the CAD or the prior correct 1/72 kit.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Well the wait is finally over.
The Airfix kit is available at Hannants.
Curious when it will be available here in US.
Hope it matches the CAD pictures...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I got my Airfix kit a few days ago from the UK. It is actually very good. It seems that they did listen to comments and criticisms and what you get in the box is NOT the same as the bungled up test shot. Apparently its sold out already in the UK too. Airfix had it on their web site for about six hours. Airfix rearranged their sales and distribution network a few years ago, so your best bet in the USA would be Airfix USA at some point.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I took a chance that Hobbytown USA would have the Airfix kit today.
Fortunately, I got the last one they had on hand!!!

Woo Hoo! It's been a long wait. Pegasus never got their kit out and Bronco's kit seems to have shape issues.
This kit looks really nice and will build into a beautiful Tomahawk.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

The best looking prop plane of all time, I must have built 6 of the Aurora ones when I was a kid. Slow but deadly in the right hands, the early long nose ones just make the teeth look meaner. I freakin' love P-40s and the engine sound is so much more killer than a radial.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Was always a favorite of mine - built several Monogram kits back in the day. I hope to pick up the Airfix kit soon.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The new Airfix kit seems to be a winner. The super nit pickers are still concerned about the bottom fairing contours, but even that is pretty minor. Part of the problem faced by Airfix is that while there are a few restored early P-40s, all of them have been substantially rebuilt (some are mostly new and use original wheels and props etc.) and none of them have an original lower fuselage/wing fairing. So the survivng planes have all been reconstructed and may not be entirely accurate. Having said that, the kit should please 99% of modelers.


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Agreed. That lower fairing has always been very difficult to get right. 
I've had time to "fondle" the sprues (a hobby of mine) and the kit is very nice.
Airfix is using a harder, denser styrene as compared to the 1/72 Mustang I built a while back.
They got a lot of things right: wingtip taper, canopy contour, cowling shape...
My issue may only be the canvas liner they have for the tail wheel.
I don't recall seeing that and it seems that wheel has to move quite a bit during retraction.
Seems you'd have to have a very baggy liner to make it work back there?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There is a canvas bag around the tail wheel. That is not unsual. It was often removed in the field to facilitate maintenance. The Bf. 109 had leather bags that the main landing gear wheels folded up into as well.


----------

